

My first Startup, would love some feedback.  - MRonney
http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/ogymz/my_first_startup_would_love_some_feedback/

======
kkt262
Not sure how big the market is. But seems like a solid business idea and you
could have a cashcow on your hands.

Good luck.

